# Wax suggestions



## oldguy

Looking for a wax for Audi Brilliant red, something not too expensive say £15 - £25, small pot will do

Any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## AwesomeJohn

I've been converted to the Poorboys Paste Wax for £14.50 i don't think you can do much better!


----------



## ross_cj250

I've always been very happy with Collinite 476S...it's the sort of money you're looking to spend and lasts ages! 8)

Regards
Ross


----------



## darylbenfield

For maximum bling in that price range try Bouncers wax. Handmade in the UK - awesome stuff.

I had a pot of 22 a while back, sadly run out of that but that was awesome. The shine and depth from it I've hardly seen from another brand since. For a tenner or so more it's worth it. Beads up very well too.

http://www.propa-protection.com/wax.htm


----------



## arpuc

I've been using dodo juice banana armour on my samoa orange tt and its impressed me. It's a very personal thing really.


----------



## triplefan

Finish Kare FK1000P, all of the above comments, great pop to pearlescent paint, last ages, beads well etc

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/ ... d_589.html


----------



## nicksttv6

you cant go wrong with this wax awesome!!!

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victo ... d_312.html

nick.


----------



## oldguy

Ordered that today, couldn't wait


----------



## sweeney23

well depends what you want from the wax durability or looks from my friends using fusso 99 its relatively cheap and lasts a good while only about 20 quid and tub you get is big if had more money in the budget would put you towards swissvax but hay lol thats expensive


----------



## basky

Poorboys gets my vote 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## anthony_839

ross_cj250 said:


> I've always been very happy with Collinite 476S...it's the sort of money you're looking to spend and lasts ages! 8)
> 
> Regards
> Ross


+1 from me as well

last's ages and gives a very nice look and beads loads!


----------



## sussexbythesea

darylbenfield said:


> For maximum bling in that price range try Bouncers wax. Handmade in the UK - awesome stuff.
> 
> I had a pot of 22 a while back, sadly run out of that but that was awesome. The shine and depth from it I've hardly seen from another brand since. For a tenner or so more it's worth it. Beads up very well too.
> 
> http://www.propa-protection.com/wax.htm


Bouncers 22, great finish and depth of shine....works well on my Avus :!:


----------



## migzy_1

ross_cj250 said:


> I've always been very happy with Collinite 476S...it's the sort of money you're looking to spend and lasts ages! 8)
> 
> Regards
> Ross


+1 on this great stuff

migzy


----------



## ReTTro fit

I asked a friend of mine who's into detailing the same question about my red TT and he advised this 
Chemical Guys Lava Paste Wax
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/chemi ... _1050.html

So I ordered some yesterday and it should be here tomorrow

Anyone used it ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## PJ#74

Not used the other Collinite, but #845 is great with PBW top coat sealant.

Wouldn't bother with AG's SRP as it creates a lot of dust.


----------



## Templar

I personally like using Farecla G3 super gloss paste wax. Easy on/off and good for rubbers, plastics and glass.


----------



## jamman

Templar said:


> I personally like using Farecla G3 super gloss paste wax. Easy on/off and good for rubbers, plastics and glass.


Lovely job

I will PM you my post code :wink:


----------



## Templar

Why thank you :wink:

But as always preparation is the key.
You can buy the most expensive wax available but if you're paint isn't cleaned properly before you start waxing/sealing you could end up being disappointed.

The above wax I used is £26 for a large tub, looks quite solid in the tub but feels oily between the fingers and a little goes a long way.


----------



## TT20TDI

Just ordered G3 at £ 22.00 delivered it looks to have good reviews the car has been clayed then autoglym super resin applied already looks really good and beads well as it is, the plan is when it arrives a thorough clean dry and then G3 for protection and a further deeper shine.

hope its as good as they say it is.


----------



## Templar

I like it ...another good thing is there's no dust off it :wink:


----------



## paulw12

I use Collinite 476s double tough stuff, as it lasts 6 months, and life is just too short...... 8)


----------



## dextter

Another one for G3 here....

Makes the flake in my Maurituis Blue pop like nothing else I`ve used before ! 8)


----------



## Templar

dextter said:


> Another one for G3 here....
> 
> Makes the flake in my Maurituis Blue pop like nothing else I`ve used before ! 8)


Nice stuff to use don't you think ? :wink:


----------



## aquazi

Another one for G3... I use it after black hole and leave a lovely gloss which lasts a couple of weeks.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

Would find it lasts a good while longer mate I'd you didn't use anything under it...straight on to clean paint.


----------



## LewisH

Best wax is Soft99 KingofShine. Amazing depth and protection lasts for months.

Beading on mine lasted 6 months.


----------



## Senna916

Recently been converted to ValetPro "Beading Marvelous" - love the name too 

Always been a Meguiars Ultimate Wax user but this stuff is so much better!

Goes on easily & quick microfibre cloth to remove - no residue at all. Paint looks feet deep after & sheds water like nothing else I have tried.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/valet ... _1409.html


----------



## Templar

Senna916 said:


> Recently been converted to ValetPro "Beading Marvelous" - love the name too
> 
> Always been a Meguiars Ultimate Wax user but this stuff is so much better!
> 
> Goes on easily & quick microfibre cloth to remove - no residue at all. Paint looks feet deep after & sheds water like nothing else I have tried.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/valet ... _1409.html


Great name I agree.. 

Is it suitable to apply in full sun too ? Our blacks can get pretty warm in direct sunlight.


----------



## Senna916

Templar said:


> Senna916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently been converted to ValetPro "Beading Marvelous" - love the name too
> 
> Always been a Meguiars Ultimate Wax user but this stuff is so much better!
> 
> Goes on easily & quick microfibre cloth to remove - no residue at all. Paint looks feet deep after & sheds water like nothing else I have tried.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/valet ... _1409.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great name I agree..
> 
> Is it suitable to apply in full sun too ? Our blacks can get pretty warm in direct sunlight.
Click to expand...

I did the roof with it last weekend & whilst I wouldn't say it was hot (I do live in Scotland :roll: ) it was 18 degrees & the sun was out so the 'metal was heated!'. It came off with no issue - similar in form to Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax but seems to last so much longer & give an even deeper shine.

Plenty of YouTube stuff:-











I suppose yet again it is an opinion thing, a friend of mine swears by Soft99 products for his GTR but I have tried it & found it a total PITA - maybe only works on Japanese paint :lol: .


----------



## bhoy78

Templar said:


> I personally like using Farecla G3 super gloss paste wax. Easy on/off and good for rubbers, plastics and glass.


Are you just using G3 without a polish underneath? what shampoo are you using? That is a pretty impressive pop, my cars phantom black pearl as well and it's a nightmare to keep clean

Does anyone know if certain waxes attract dust, I have some waxes on order that Daryl was good enough to recommend but at the minute I am just finishing of bottles of megs tech wax and next generation that I already had. I find the car looks stunning when I have finished but within a day it's almost like little bundles of dust sitting waiting to pee me off :lol: It's probably just the curse of a black car and me being neurotic about it but thought id ask


----------



## Templar

I gave the paintwork a quick rub over with the DA, wiped it over with a little detailer as I finished each panel then washed off any residue with one of my favourite shampoos Zymol before applying G3 with the DA all over, gave it 10-15 mind before wiping off with some clean microfiber cloths. I find using the DA to apply the wax it goes on a lot more even and thinner making it a doddle to wipe/buff off and because the G3 stays open or workable for a decent time why not.
As they say "a little goes a long way"


----------



## bhoy78

Thanks for the reply just been waxing by hand which I don't mind doing but maybe I will look into getting a DA


----------



## Templar

bhoy78 said:


> Thanks for the reply just been waxing by hand which I don't mind doing but maybe I will look into getting a DA


Some nice soft wax/sealant, soft black pad used with a DA and you can wizz round a little TT in no time. You'll be amazed just how quick you get done honest.


----------

